# Gomorra La Serie



## Sheva07 (5 Aprile 2016)

Che ne pensate? A me è piaciuta tantissimo, un prodotto Italiano ma di prima fascia. Ho fatto fatica a capire ogni tanto il Dialetto Napoletano, ma per il resto è andato tutto bene. Tra poco dovrebbe uscire la seconda stagione... Non vedo l'ora


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Che ne pensate? A me è piaciuta tantissimo, un prodotto Italiano ma di prima fascia. Ho fatto fatica a capire ogni tanto il Dialetto Napoletano, ma per il resto è andato tutto bene. Tra poco dovrebbe uscire la seconda stagione... Non vedo l'ora


mah a me i dialoghi risultavano facilmente comprensibili e napoletano non sono.

Don Pietro Savastano è il personaggio che mi ha colpito maggiormente


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Ho iniziato proprio ora a vederla, dopo che mio fratello mi aveva fatto una testa tanta e perfino i miei l'avevano vista, per cui a tavola stavano cominciando a piovere spoiler come se non ci fosse un domani! Sono dovuta correre ai ripari per non farmela rovinare.
Sono arrivata alla 3° puntata, stasera mi sa che mi guardo la 4°...per ora mi sta piacendo un sacco. Pensavo che il dialetto sarebbe stato un problema, i miei alle volte volevano mettere i sottotitoli, invece io per ora mi sto trovando benissimo a seguirlo anche senza. Forse perché lo guardo al pc e con le cuffie  quindi il livello di concentrazione è abbastanza alto.


----------



## Alessandra (5 Aprile 2016)

E' iniziata la seconda serie o state parlando della prima? 

A me ha colpito Genni. ...
Attore bravissimo. ..


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Io ho avuto difficoltà a seguirla non capendo bene il dialetto napoletano 

Per il resto ho conosciuto uno degli attori (quello che fa Malammore) e certe dinamiche raccontate le conosco ahimè troppo bene.

Per il resto è un prodotto fatto davvero bene. Troppo enfatizzato in certi aspetti però. Parlando con persone che l'han vista credevano che Napoli e i napoletani fossero tutti così. Ma anche no per fortuna.

Vi consiglio i video sul tubo dei The Jackal che prendono in giro la serie. Sono stupendi.


----------



## Sheva07 (5 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah a me i dialoghi risultavano facilmente comprensibili e napoletano non sono.
> 
> Don Pietro Savastano è il personaggio che mi ha colpito maggiormente



I dialoghi riuscivo a capirli, ma ogni tanto quando parlavano veloce mi sfuggiva qualche parola, nulla di rilevante. Anche a me ha colpito tanto Don Pietro. Ma il personaggio studiato meglio secondo me è Ciro  



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ho iniziato proprio ora a vederla, dopo che mio fratello mi aveva fatto una testa tanta e perfino i miei l'avevano vista, per cui a tavola stavano cominciando a piovere spoiler come se non ci fosse un domani! Sono dovuta correre ai ripari per non farmela rovinare.
> Sono arrivata alla 3° puntata, stasera mi sa che mi guardo la 4°...per ora mi sta piacendo un sacco. Pensavo che il dialetto sarebbe stato un problema, i miei alle volte volevano mettere i sottotitoli, invece io per ora mi sto trovando benissimo a seguirlo anche senza. Forse perché lo guardo al pc e con le cuffie  quindi il livello di concentrazione è abbastanza alto.


Io ho avuto amici che mi hanno fatto una testa quadra per convincermi a vederla ahah. Più vai avanti con le puntate e più ci saranno colpi di scena! Buona visione e occhio agli spoiler by family :rotfl:


----------



## Sheva07 (5 Aprile 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' iniziata la seconda serie o state parlando della prima?
> 
> A me ha colpito Genni. ...
> Attore bravissimo. ..



Stiamo parlando della prima stagione. La seconda deve ancora iniziare, a breve la faranno su Sky


----------



## Alessandra (5 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> I dialoghi riuscivo a capirli, ma ogni tanto quando parlavano veloce mi sfuggiva qualche parola, nulla di rilevante. Anche a me ha colpito tanto Don Pietro. Ma il personaggio studiato meglio secondo me è Ciro
> 
> 
> 
> Io ho avuto amici che mi hanno fatto una testa quadra per convincermi a vederla ahah. Più vai avanti con le puntate e più ci saranno colpi di scena! Buona visione e occhio agli spoiler by family :rotfl:


E' un eroe del male ma di Ciro mi sono mezza innamorata. 
La serie l'ho vista l'anno scorso su streaming,  con il mio ex inglese.  Per lui sottotitoli in inglese,  per me non c'era bisogno. 
Dopo un certo numero di puntate al mio ex gli erano rimaste in testa alcune parole tipo "strunz" o altro...

E' una serie che ti tiene con gli occhi attaccati allo schermo. ...un buon metodo anche per apprendere una lingua 

Pure donna Imma mi aveva colpita.


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Per chi volesse imparare l'inglese 

https://youtu.be/51c-P-rOT8I


----------



## Alessandra (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Per chi volesse imparare l'inglese
> 
> https://youtu.be/51c-P-rOT8I


Mitici jackal! 

Anche la colonna sonora è bellissima. 
Mokadelik "doomed to live".
Stupenda


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Io ho amato Salvatore Conte comunque. Le sue "frasi" son le più belle da citare.

Doje frittur.


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io ho avuto amici che mi hanno fatto una testa quadra per convincermi a vederla ahah. Più vai avanti con le puntate e più ci saranno colpi di scena! Buona visione e occhio agli spoiler by family :rotfl:


ahah eh si...a tavola provavo a diventare zen e raggiungere il nirvana estraniandomi dalle loro conversazioni....purtroppo sono ben poco zen


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Bellissima! Mi è piaciuta moltissimo, aspetto con impazienza la seconda stagione..
Il personaggio che mi ha più colpita è Donna Imma. Che fimmina ragazzi, perfida e rigida.
Sul dialetto credo sia normale Sheva, io sono terrona, ho tanti amici napoletani, il napoletano lo capisco bene eppure quando parlano veloci tipo in carcere ho dovuto chiedere delucidazioni


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io ho avuto difficoltà a seguirla non capendo bene il dialetto napoletano
> 
> Per il resto ho conosciuto uno degli attori (quello che fa Malammore) e certe dinamiche raccontate le conosco ahimè troppo bene.
> 
> ...


...cu n ammerican ca parlav parlav ca teneva paura. 
Sommorta coi The Jackal ahahahahah
Noemi vuoi essere la mia regina?
Ma veramente io non sono Noemi...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2016)

Piaciuta moltissima anche a me s attendo la seconda serie. 
Donna Imma in assoluto il personaggio preferito.


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Piaciuta moltissima anche a me s attendo la seconda serie.
> Donna Imma in assoluto il personaggio preferito.


Ma che devi capire tu di Gomorra. Hai sempre visto la signora in giallo


----------



## Alessandra (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Bellissima! Mi è piaciuta moltissimo, aspetto con impazienza la seconda stagione..
> Il personaggio che mi ha più colpita è Donna Imma. Che fimmina ragazzi, perfida e rigida.
> Sul dialetto credo sia normale Sheva, io sono terrona, ho tanti amici napoletani, il napoletano lo capisco bene eppure quando parlano veloci tipo in carcere ho dovuto chiedere delucidazioni


Si, donna Imma. ...perfida e rigida. ...poi peró se non ricordo male (l'ho vista piu di un anno fa....non ricordo I dettagli ) si intenerisce per quella ragazza che abitava nel palazzo dove lei spacciava. ...e a modo suo la aiuta. 


Comunque. ...la storia della ragazzina bruciata è vera. 
Avevo guardato su internet da dove avevano tratto ispirazione per la trama.  E' accaduto 10 anni fa circa e la ragazza uccisa per punire il fidanzato aveva 21 anni.  La trama è ispirata a fatti realmente accaduti.  Tutta la trama,  non solo questo "dettaglio".


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma che devi capire tu di Gomorra. Hai sempre visto la signora in giallo


Non ricordo se oggi ti ho mandato oppure no. Nel dubbio.....,


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Si mi ci hai già mandato u.u


----------



## Sheva07 (5 Aprile 2016)

Donna Imma l'ho odiata fin dal primo momento. Chi non ha visto la serie non apra lo Spoiler.



Spoiler



Ho goduto tantissimo quando l'hanno uccisa. Il personaggio fatto meglio secondo me è Ciro. All'inizio te lo fanno passare come quello buono e bravo, quasi ti ci affezioni, poi ribaltano tutto e te lo fanno praticamente odiare per quello che fa. Un lavoro da maestri secondo me, perché è difficile fare una cosa del genere e lui ci ha messo molto del suo come attore.

Don Pietro è il meglio. E' il personaggio che più amo. L'unico vero Boss




P.S: La sindrome "del Napoletano" l'abbiamo presa solo io e i miei amici dopo aver visto questa serie? Perché a noi è capitato di parlare in Napoletano, almeno provarci, ma la cosa ci veniva spontanea. "Nu burdell"


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Donna Imma l'ho odiata fin dal primo momento. Chi non ha visto la serie non apra lo Spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahaha no capisco, io continuavo a dire "biv! Agg capì se m ha pozz fidà!"


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Cioppettina ma te sei romana e hai affinità col napoletano 

Molto più divertente sentire polentoni che provano a parlarlo. E comunque spezzo una lancia a favore dei napoletani. Non si parla davvero così. Per esempio "sta senza pensier" a napoli non lo diceva nessuno prima di gomorra.


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppettina ma te sei romana e hai affinità col napoletano
> 
> Molto più divertente sentire polentoni che provano a parlarlo. E comunque spezzo una lancia a favore dei napoletani. Non si parla davvero così. Per esempio "sta senza pensier" a napoli non lo diceva nessuno prima di gomorra.


È vero, je suis terronà... Non ho difficoltà  
Me lo diceva sempre anche la mia amica napoletana, "sta senza pensier" non si usava...invece "tutt appooost" per segnalare che arrivano le guardie a scampia si fa...


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppettina ma te sei romana e hai affinità col napoletano
> 
> Molto più divertente sentire polentoni che provano a parlarlo. E comunque spezzo una lancia a favore dei napoletani. Non si parla davvero così. Per esempio "sta senza pensier" a napoli non lo diceva nessuno prima di gomorra.


Io sono bolognese, lo capisco e se lo parlo faccio ridere i polli...


----------



## perplesso (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppettina ma te sei romana e hai affinità col napoletano
> 
> Molto più divertente sentire polentoni che provano a parlarlo. E comunque spezzo una lancia a favore dei napoletani. Non si parla davvero così. Per esempio "sta senza pensier" a napoli non lo diceva nessuno prima di gomorra.


succede a tutti quelli che non sono versati per le llngue, come me.

i dialetti li capisco (quasi) tutti, ma sono impacciato pure col mio a parlarlo.   immaginati col napoletano.


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

Io tendo a non capire solo alcuni dialetti stretti del nord est ma anche il milanese stretto non è che sia così comprensibile 

Poi son un napoletano atipico, non ho mai parlato il dialetto quindi lo capisco ovviamente benissimo ma non è che lo parli fluentemente. L'unica cosa positiva è che non ho la cadenza così marcata anche se mi identificano in due secondi come napoletano


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io tendo a non capire solo alcuni dialetti stretti del nord est ma anche il milanese stretto non è che sia così comprensibile
> 
> Poi son un napoletano atipico, non ho mai parlato il dialetto quindi lo capisco ovviamente benissimo ma non è che lo parli fluentemente. L'unica cosa positiva è che non ho la cadenza così marcata anche se mi identificano in due secondi come napoletano


E vorresti sposare una milanese?


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> E vorresti sposare una milanese?


Ma tu mi insegnerai a parlarlo giusto?


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Insomma*

Prodotto fatto bene.Un pò troppo romanzato.
Fondamentalmente è la storia dei casalesi e deglii scissionisti.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prodotto fatto bene.Un pò troppo romanzato.
> Fondamentalmente è la storia dei casalesi e deglii scissionisti.


state sinza pensier, mastro oscuro


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma tu mi insegnerai a parlarlo giusto?


Ne ho di cose da insegnarti


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io tendo a non capire solo alcuni dialetti stretti del nord est ma anche il milanese stretto non è che sia così comprensibile
> 
> Poi son un napoletano atipico, non ho mai parlato il dialetto quindi lo capisco ovviamente benissimo ma non è che lo parli fluentemente. L'unica cosa positiva è che non ho la cadenza così marcata anche se mi identificano in due secondi come napoletano


a nord del Po mi prendono spesso per emiliano, chè noi a Spezia abbiamo lo stesso problema coi suoni sibilanti (S-Z) che hanno i bolognesi.  qualcuno lo ha più forte qualcuno meno.



farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho di cose da insegnarti


ad esempio?


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

mi pare che la seconda serie vada in onda dal 10 maggio e che sia già in programma la terza stagione, qualcuno più informato può darmi conferma?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad esempio?


Tu non ti preoccupare.....


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu non ti preoccupare.....


mica sono preoccupato.    ho solo oliato la motosega


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> mi pare che la seconda serie vada in onda dal 10 maggio e che sia già in programma la terza stagione, qualcuno più informato può darmi conferma?


Esatto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> state sinza pensier, mastro oscuro


Nun sapit chill' che v'aspett.....


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nun sapit chill' che v'aspett.....


biv! agg capì sa ma pozz fidà! 

(mi sa che lo scrivo male vè? io lo sai, capisco bene ma lo parlo poco )


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.


davvero? figo! indove? su sky? che palle. :blank:


----------



## Ross (6 Aprile 2016)

Buona serie.
Ben girata, buona sceneggiatura...bei personaggi.
Successo meritato.

Scena culto, quella citata da Banshee,col bicchiere di piscio. Sono andato avanti mesi a dirlo ogni volta che avevo un bicchiere di bianco in mano...BIV', AGGIA CAPI' SI ME POZZ FIDA' 'E TE! 

Il mio personaggio favorito è Genny 'a Carogna. Appena gli sfinano le sopracciglia diventa una vera bestia! Bastasse un colpo di pinzetta a diventare una belva feroce... 


Devo confessare però che tra le produzioni SKY Italia ho preferito Romanzo Criminale.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Buona serie.
> Ben girata, buona sceneggiatura...bei personaggi.
> Successo meritato.
> 
> ...


Si romanzo criminale è stato fatto meglio....!


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si romanzo criminale è stato fatto meglio....!


è vero, anche io ho preferito Romanzo Criminale.

tu mi ricordi un po' uno di loro


----------



## Sheva07 (6 Aprile 2016)

Oltre alla scena del piscio, a me è piaciuta moltissimo la scena che fa Salvatore Conte nell'ultima puntata. Quella con Danielino 


Mi hanno fatto una testa quadra anche con Romanzo Criminale, ma non l'ho mai visto


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

Io amavo il bufalo. E manco a dirlo quel truzzone del libanese non lo reggevo.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> *Io amavo il bufalo.* E manco a dirlo quel truzzone del libanese non lo reggevo.


pure io! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: er bufalo, grande. mitico.

io invece detestavo Scrocchia, non so perchè. E pure Ricotta e i fratelli non mi ricordo il cognome che lavoravano con Er Teribbbile.

Grandi personaggi pure Er Teribbile e Patrizia :up:


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

Ma della moglie zoccola di scrocchiazzeppi ne parliamo? Greta Scarano, mamma mia quanta roba.

Comunque gli attori che han fatto il libanese e scrocchia han fatto una miniserie comica divertentissima. La passava Comedy Central su Sky. Se riuscite recuperatela che dura pochissimo.


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad esempio?





perplesso ha detto:


> mica sono preoccupato.    ho solo oliato la motosega


Oh tra moglie e marito non mettere la motosega  Che fai sei geloso di mia moglie?


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh tra moglie e marito non mettere la motosega  Che fai sei geloso di mia moglie?


statt' senz' penzier'


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> statt' senz' penzier'


Sul po tiemp ca me stai facenn perd'r t'avessa sparà mmocc


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sul po tiemp ca me stai facenn perd'r t'avessa sparà mmocc


Grande :rotfl: come lo scrivi bene tu! Grazie al..., dici :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> è vero, anche io ho preferito Romanzo Criminale.
> 
> tu mi ricordi un po' uno di loro


Ho il terrore di chiederti chi di loro....giuro.Pensandoci bene credo di aver capito....forse....


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho il terrore di chiederti chi di loro....giuro.Pensandoci bene credo di aver capito....forse....


Dì!! Chi?


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Ehh*



banshee ha detto:


> Dì!! Chi?



Prima dimmi perchè mi ci accosti....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prima dimmi perchè mi ci accosti....:rotfl:


Non fisicamente.. Atteggiamento, comportamento, moto e macchina


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Ok*



banshee ha detto:


> Non fisicamente.. Atteggiamento, comportamento, moto e macchina



Dandy?


----------



## Falcor (6 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Grande :rotfl: come lo scrivi bene tu! Grazie al..., dici :rotfl:


Eh diciamo che ho qualche rudimento


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dandy?


Nooooo Dandy è nevrastenico!! No no, acqua.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Nooooo Dandy è nevrastenico!! No no, acqua.


Freddo?


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Freddo?


None :carneval: moto, passione per la velocità, trench di pelle nero, freddo, composto ma arguto, poi vabbè lui è perfido nella serie!


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> None :carneval: moto, passione per la velocità, trench di pelle nero, freddo, composto ma arguto, poi vabbè lui è perfido nella serie!


Libano?io pensavo scialoja....


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Er nero?


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Libano?io pensavo scialoja....


Se buonanotte :rotfl: il libano è il più isterico!
Er Nero Clà!! Quello con la moto....!


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er nero?


Aah ecco, c eri arrivato!


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Aah ecco, c eri arrivato!



Si,ho pensato a uno freddo e perverso,scostante e stronzo,con la faccia da cazzo.Si so io...esatto:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ho pensato a uno freddo e perverso,scostante e stronzo,con la faccia da cazzo.Si so io...esatto:rotfl:


Vabbè non volevo darti dello stronzo però , giuro..! :rotfl: l hai detto tu eh? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Vabbè non volevo darti dello stronzo però , giuro..! :rotfl: l hai detto tu eh? :rotfl:


Si certo anche perverso...grazie.


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo anche perverso...grazie.


Ecco lo sapevo che finiva così.


----------



## oscuro (6 Aprile 2016)

*Ah*



banshee ha detto:


> Ecco lo sapevo che finiva così.



Cazzo i salti di gioia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo i salti di gioia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbeh "mi ricordi" non ho detto che sei uguale...uffa


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sul po tiemp ca me stai facenn perd'r t'avessa sparà mmocc


guaglio' tu vuo' pazzià c'o fuoco (semicit.)


----------



## Falcor (8 Aprile 2016)

Cioppettina questa è per te


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2016)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

BIIV'!


----------



## Falcor (17 Maggio 2016)

Che persona cattiva è [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] che mi condivide ste cose su FB :rotfl:


 [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION]


----------



## Caciottina (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Che persona cattiva è @_Tulipmoon_ che mi condivide ste cose su FB :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 11657
> @_oscuro_ @_banshee_ @_Nobody_


----------



## banshee (17 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Che persona cattiva è [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] che mi condivide ste cose su FB :rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 11657
> [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] [MENTION=5560]Nobody[/MENTION]


Ahahahahahahahahahah oddio però fa ride! 
Ve la rubo e la mando ai miei amici napolegni


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2016)

Ho appena finito di vedere il terzo ed ultimo episodio... sceneggiatore, vai a fare in culo!


----------



## Ross (20 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho appena finito di vedere il terzo ed ultimo episodio... sceneggiatore, vai a fare in culo!


Ho proprio rosicato, sai? 

Mi associo nel fanculizzare!


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ho proprio rosicato, sai?
> 
> Mi associo nel fanculizzare!


Guarda, ancora non ci credo... non si può essere così coglioni!:unhappy:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2016)

Visto finalmente.
Mi associo ai vaffanculi.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Visto finalmente.
> Mi associo ai vaffanculi.


Ma ti rendi conto? Si può essere più imbecilli? Come tagliarsi le palle...


----------



## perplesso (22 Maggio 2016)

ma a parte la lentezza esasperante, che cosa non vi convince?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma a parte la lentezza esasperante, che cosa non vi convince?



Volevo chiederlo anch'io.
È gradita anche risposta mascherata o privata


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

a parte la lentezza davvero esasperante, che nella prima serie non c'era affatto, mi ha fatto incazzare 



Spoiler



che i personaggi migliori li fanno uscire troppo presto... donna Imma, Salvatore Conte... sprizzavano carisma. Ok almeno la prima l'hanno fatta schiattare alla fine della prima serie. Ma Conte te lo giochi così da subito? E da coglione oltretutto... sa che ha a che fare con un serpente come Ciro e si fa scannare come un coniglietto.
Poi ci sono cagate sparse qua e là... ne dico una, ridicolo vedere che ad un tavolo da poker (oltretutto di quelli pesanti) una per vedere un rilancio prende una bracciata di soldi e li butta così alla cazzo. Anche fosse Gesù Cristo, non verrebbe tollerato un comportamento così.


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo chiederlo anch'io.
> È gradita anche risposta mascherata o privata





Spoiler



per me è poco convincente l'ascesa stellare di Ciro...nel senso: nella prima serie si adopera a complottare contro i Savastano ma riesce perchè ha appunto l'appoggio di Conte, che E' un boss, mentre Ciro è un "guaglione" della camorra. Adesso che riesce così, senza sforzo, a mettere contro a Conte i suoi due fedelissimi e a ucciderlo senza che ci siano contraccolpi (oddio almeno finora) mi ha lasciata un po' interdetta. Conte sembrava un grande boss nella prima serie...come Savastano. 
Per non parlare della modalità dell'uccisione. Conte crede che i suoi fedeli stiano contro Ciro, no? e quindi gli abbiano teso la trappola. Poi se li ritrova tranquilli in chiesa. Ma se fosse così, Ciro starebbe in allarme no? nel senso. Ciro va in chiesa con i due tranquillo? strano che a Conte non sia venuto in mente che era un doppio gioco. Insomma l'ho visto un po' "alla facilona", ecco.  Mio personalissimo parere. Per il resto mi sta comunque piacendo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



È la relazione con la trans che fa perdere autorità a Conte


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> È la relazione con la trans che fa perdere autorità a Conte





Spoiler



io credevo che l'avesse capito solo Ciro.. non tutti. e che Ciro si fosse accorto immediatamente della vulnerabilità di Conte, uomo tutto d'un pezzo "mammà-votato alla Madonna-niente vizi" (il pezzo del coltello, la reazione troppo smisurata) e poi si fosse infilato nel punto giusto al momento giusto quando si incrina il rapporto coi sottoposti. ma mi è sembrato troppo "facile" il modo in cui l'hanno fatto fuori.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> io credevo che l'avesse capito solo Ciro.. non tutti. e che Ciro si fosse accorto immediatamente della vulnerabilità di Conte, uomo tutto d'un pezzo "mammà-votato alla Madonna-niente vizi" (il pezzo del coltello, la reazione troppo smisurata) e poi si fosse infilato nel punto giusto al momento giusto quando si incrina il rapporto coi sottoposti. ma mi è sembrato troppo "facile" il modo in cui l'hanno fatto fuori.





Spoiler



Si era già inimicato i suoi facendo chiudere la piazza vicino alla chiesa


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Si era già inimicato i suoi facendo chiudere la piazza vicino alla chiesa





Spoiler



è vero. ma è sempre un boss. e nella prima serie te lo mostra come un grande boss..come Savastano senior. quindi mi aspettavo più difficoltà nel farlo fuori.
cosa ne pensi dei personaggi femminili che stanno emergendo? dicono che le donne di camorra siano peggio degli uomini nella realtà... 
a me piace molto Patrizia, spero non le accada nulla


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io seguo la serie con un senso di orrore e apprezzo che susciti orrore, non mi  "affeziono" a nessun personaggio.

Mi ha divertito vedere l'attore che interpreta Ciro in una pubblicità con un'espressione  "umana".


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io seguo la serie con un senso di orrore e* apprezzo che susciti orrore,* non mi  "affeziono" a nessun personaggio.
> 
> Mi ha divertito vedere l'attore che interpreta Ciro in una pubblicità con un'espressione  "umana".


infatti ti ho chiesto cosa ne pensassi delle figure femminili perchè Scianel mi ha fatto venire i brividi.

no, io provo empatia per le figure "vittime". Patrizia mi pare una vittima del sistema, nel senso: o dentro o muori, quando tu servi a loro..


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esattamente... la sceneggiatura è scritta col culo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> infatti ti ho chiesto cosa ne pensassi delle figure femminili perchè Scianel mi ha fatto venire i brividi.
> 
> no, io provo empatia per le figure "vittime". Patrizia mi pare una vittima del sistema, nel senso: o dentro o muori, quando tu servi a loro..


scianel è caratterizzata bene, ma donna Imma le stava sopra di tanto... è una guappa feroce, ma gli manca lo spessore... insomma non è a' lionessa


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2016)

Devono avere il tempo di svilupparsi.
In verità vedo come in qualche modo vittime anche i boss.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devono avere il tempo di svilupparsi.
> In verità *vedo come in qualche modo vittime anche i boss*.


e i colpevoli allora chi sarebbero?


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> scianel è caratterizzata bene, ma donna Imma le stava sopra di tanto... è una guappa feroce, ma gli manca lo spessore... insomma non è a' lionessa


Imma era pure la moglie del boss però, temuta e rispettata solo per esserlo, e del boss quello "di una volta", che non vola una mosca senza la sua approvazione, Scianel è più abituata a stare per strada e a risolversi da sè. 

secondo me sono interessanti le due ragazze, Patrizia e la nuora di Scianel (che o spicca o pure lei fa una brutta fine secondo me). Patrizia mi ha suscitato empatia.. chissà che ruolo avrà poi.


----------



## Ross (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Imma era pure la moglie del boss però, temuta e rispettata solo per esserlo, e del boss quello "di una volta", che non vola una mosca senza la sua approvazione, Scianel è più abituata a stare per strada e a risolversi da sè.
> 
> secondo me sono interessanti le due ragazze, *Patrizia *e la *nuora di Scianel* (che o spicca o pure lei fa una brutta fine secondo me). Patrizia mi ha suscitato empatia.. chissà che ruolo avrà poi.


Patrizia mi piace assai. Bel personaggio.

La nuora di Scianel pure..molto realistico come soggetto. 



Spoiler



Comunque il primo a fare una brutta fine è l'autista che se la tromba in macchina.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Imma era pure la moglie del boss però, temuta e rispettata solo per esserlo, e del boss quello "di una volta", che non vola una mosca senza la sua approvazione, Scianel è più abituata a stare per strada e a risolversi da sè.
> 
> secondo me sono interessanti le due ragazze, Patrizia e la nuora di Scianel (che o spicca o pure lei fa una brutta fine secondo me). Patrizia mi ha suscitato empatia.. chissà che ruolo avrà poi.


si è una guappa feroce... infatti ha molto meno carisma, solo più immediata violenza. Anche nelle risposte è basica, ragiona poco.
Patrizia è molto interessante, potente.


----------



## oscuro (23 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Imma era pure la moglie del boss però, temuta e rispettata solo per esserlo, e del boss quello "di una volta", che non vola una mosca senza la sua approvazione, Scianel è più abituata a stare per strada e a risolversi da sè.
> 
> secondo me sono interessanti le due ragazze, Patrizia e la nuora di Scianel (che o spicca o pure lei fa una brutta fine secondo me). Patrizia mi ha suscitato empatia.. chissà che ruolo avrà poi.


Patrizia ha la cazzimma.In verità le donne di camorra sono molto più vicine a scianel che a donna imma.La sceneggiatura lascia molto a desiderare...!
Nessuno si azzarderebbe mai a rubare un carico di una famiglia avversaria,per il semplice fatto che la camorra non ha interesse a suscitare nessun tipo di clamore.
Attualmente si spara solo se necessario e per regolare determinati conti e mandare un segnale.
Non sono più i tempi della N.C.O in guerra con la NUOVA FAMIGLIA.
Attualemente a napoli sono saltati molti equilibri,i vecchi boss sono in carcere con il fine pena mai,ed i giovano non si fanno nessuno scrupolo,nel cercare di prendere i posti vacanti,nessun codice nessuna pietà.
Per adesso la seconda serie mis ta motlo deludendo...


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2016)

sulla sceneggiatura non mi sbilancio.      dico solo che il telefilm è immensamente lento, troppe pause e troppe parti in cui per 3-4-5 minuti non viene detta una parola.

sulla credibilità delle donne di camorra, concordo che Donna Imma fosse una cosa a sè stante, in quanto donna del capo.

Scianel è decisamente più realistica.       le altre sono ancora degli abbozzi di personaggio.


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Patrizia ha la cazzimma*.In verità le donne di camorra sono molto più vicine a scianel che a donna imma.La sceneggiatura lascia molto a desiderare...!
> Nessuno si azzarderebbe mai a rubare un carico di una famiglia avversaria,per il semplice fatto che la camorra non ha interesse a suscitare nessun tipo di clamore.
> Attualmente si spara solo se necessario e per regolare determinati conti e mandare un segnale.
> Non sono più i tempi della N.C.O in guerra con la NUOVA FAMIGLIA.
> ...


per questo mi piace, perchè tiene la cazzimma


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Patrizia mi piace assai. Bel personaggio.
> 
> La nuora di Scianel pure..molto realistico come soggetto.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



la nuora di Scianel (non ricordo proprio il nome) o fa una bella salita o una brutta discesa. Te l'hanno presentata dalla prima apparizione già come una paracula.... 
invece Scianel è l'anello più debole degli scissionisti, perchè è reattiva.. e infatti Ciro glielo dice subito," t'hanno colpito a te perchè sì nu mastino"


----------



## banshee (23 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si è una guappa feroce... infatti ha molto meno carisma, solo più immediata violenza. Anche nelle risposte è basica, ragiona poco.
> Patrizia è molto interessante, potente.





Spoiler



eh ma lei parte in "svantaggio" in un contesto come quello della camorra in primis perchè donna. quindi deve dimostrare. di "poter essere".
la sua reazione feroce all'offesa ricevuta è data dalla paura immediata che ha avuto di esser stata lei bersaglio in quanto lei, cioè in quanto 1)donna 2)debole. che è il suo nervo scoperto. e che infatti è così  che Savastano mica è scemo. e Ciro glielo dice...


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciro morto lo voglio vedere...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e i colpevoli allora chi sarebbero?


 Ho scritto  "in qualche modo" è una espressione paradossale. Poi in una fiction credo che non si riesca proprio a rendere l'assoluta incapacità di empatia.


----------



## Nobody (23 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto  "in qualche modo" è una espressione paradossale. *Poi in una fiction credo che non si riesca proprio a rendere l'assoluta incapacità di empatia*.


si, vero.


----------



## Tulipmoon (24 Maggio 2016)

Ebbene sì....i miei genitori mi hanno spoilerato la 1° stagione di Gomorra....nemmeno fra le mura domestiche vi è salvezza per me.

Un minuto di raccoglimento per favore.


----------



## perplesso (24 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ebbene sì....i miei genitori mi hanno spoilerato la 1° stagione di Gomorra....nemmeno fra le mura domestiche vi è salvezza per me.
> 
> Un minuto di raccoglimento per favore.


perdonali, chè non sanno quello che fanno


----------



## Tulipmoon (24 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonali, chè non sanno quello che fanno


Ci provo....grazie per il sostegno


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Ci provo....grazie per il sostegno


Se vai nel thread di caciottina "vestito" trovi lo spoiler anche della seconda stagione.

Se lo sai lo eviti.


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vai nel thread di caciottina "vestito" trovi lo spoiler anche della seconda stagione.
> 
> Se lo sai lo eviti.


ahahah sul serio?? Sono ovunque! 

Grazie per l'avvertimento:up:


----------



## Flavia (26 Maggio 2016)

con i sottotitoli è meglio!
ma quanto è lenta questa serie
non mi ricordo che la prima fosse così


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> con i sottotitoli è meglio!
> ma quanto è lenta questa serie
> non mi ricordo che la prima fosse così


concordo, manca totalmente di ritmo...


----------



## banshee (30 Maggio 2016)

io della puntata 6 non ho capito quasi un dialogo. ho dovuto chiamà l'amica napoletana per traduzione simultanea.

comunque non mi piace granchè


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io della puntata 6 non ho capito quasi un dialogo. ho dovuto chiamà l'amica napoletana per traduzione simultanea.
> 
> comunque non mi piace granchè


sai che a differenza della prima serie, pure io a volte li sto mettendo? Mi pare un dialetto molto più serrato che in passato... sul resto, meglio stendere un velo


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai che a differenza della prima serie, pure io a volte li sto mettendo? Mi pare un dialetto molto più serrato che in passato... sul resto, meglio stendere un velo


guarda tutto il pezzo di O Track e  i giovani non ho capito niente. sono andata a senso... parlano più stretto, sì.


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> guarda tutto il pezzo di O Track e  i giovani non ho capito niente. sono andata a senso... parlano più stretto, sì.


si quel pezzo è tremendo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2016)

Per me stanno presentando aspetti diversi della criminalità organizzata che ci sconcertano, non seguono una linea prevedibile.


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io della puntata 6 non ho capito quasi un dialogo. ho dovuto chiamà l'amica napoletana per traduzione simultanea.


Cioppy scrivimi quando ti serve una traduzione, faccio anche napoletano-inglese all'occorrenza, o napoletano-spagnolo


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Cioppy scrivimi quando ti serve una traduzione, faccio anche napoletano-inglese all'occorrenza, o napoletano-spagnolo


oook :up: mi prenoto per le prossime puntate! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*

Come ho già scritto in precedenza è la storia romanzata dei casalesi.
ò track....è uno dei miei preferiti.....


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto in precedenza è la storia romanzata dei casalesi.
> ò track....è uno dei miei preferiti.....


Prima ci sono stati gli scissionisti e ora ci sono i "girati", giusto?


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Prima ci sono stati gli scissionisti e ora ci sono i "girati", giusto?


Si,se non ricordo male però,i girati sono una parte degli scissionisti che si son ribellati.


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,se non ricordo male però,i girati sono una parte degli scissionisti che si son ribellati.


dovrebbero essere una parte di quelli che rimangono che non si scindono ma si rivoltano..a quanto ho capito io. e infatti O track e co stanno coi Savastano ma si "girano"..

ps vale anche per oggi il ricattuccio eh? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> dovrebbero essere una parte di quelli che rimangono che non si scindono ma si rivoltano..a quanto ho capito io. e infatti O track e co stanno coi Savastano ma si "girano"..
> 
> ps vale anche per oggi il ricattuccio eh? :carneval:


Si,ovvio.


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ovvio.


sei stato bravissimo  adesso resisti solo stasera e domani e poi ne parliamo quanto vuoi :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sei stato bravissimo  adesso resisti solo stasera e domani e poi ne parliamo quanto vuoi :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Avevo troppo da rimetterci....


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avevo troppo da rimetterci....


 sei stato un tesoro cuore abbraccio bacio etc (sto da cell non ho emoticon )


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> sei stato un tesoro cuore abbraccio bacio etc (sto da cell non ho emoticon )



No,sono stato un vigliacco...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,sono stato un vigliacco...:rotfl:


Hai fatto una cosa carina per una persona che te l'ha chiesto carinamente!


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2016)

Comunque la cosa peggiore, davvero imperdonabile dei camorristi è il gusto nell'arredamento :carneval: cucine dorate, quadretti di padre Pio... ma cazzo, coi soldi che hanno, almeno un architetto decente!


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2016)

No, non è possibile....... Sciantal ha pure il vibratore d'oro :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2016)

E l'abito da sposa? Fantastico! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E l'abito da sposa? Fantastico! :rotfl:


Sì può passare sopra tutto... omicidi, traffico di droga... ma questo cattivo gusto è imperdonabile,  grida vendetta :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sì può passare sopra tutto... omicidi, traffico di droga... ma questo cattivo gusto è imperdonabile,  grida vendetta


:carneval: tutti soldi buttati!


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval: tutti soldi buttati!


Ma davvero :rotfl: ma poi, si scannano come bestie e si riempiono casa di statuette di madonne e quadri di padre Pio! Ma metti un bel ritratto di Hannibal Lecter, un briciolo di coerenza :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma davvero :rotfl: ma poi, si scannano come bestie e si riempiono casa di statuette di madonne e quadri di padre Pio! Ma metti un bel ritratto di Hannibal Lecter, un briciolo di coerenza :carneval:



La cosa terrificante è che questo aspetto è realistico.


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cosa terrificante è che questo aspetto è realistico.


Come i parroci che fanno fare l'inchino durante le processioni.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Come i parroci che fanno fare l'inchino durante le processioni.


Ma Malamore che bacia il crocefisso prima di sparare alla figlia di Ciro?


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma Malamore che bacia il crocefisso prima di sparare alla figlia di Ciro?


Orrore puro, uomini che senza nemmeno rendersene conto, riescono a pervertire dei simboli d'amore universale.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2016)

Finito. Panorama desolante, tutta spazzatura umana... Pietro, Genni, Patrizia, Ciro, Scianel, Malamore... solo carne da macello.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Finito. Panorama desolante, tutta spazzatura umana... Pietro, Genni, Patrizia, Ciro, Scianel, Malamore... solo carne da macello.


Per questo è bello.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sì può passare sopra tutto... omicidi, traffico di droga... ma questo cattivo gusto è imperdonabile,  grida vendetta :carneval:


quoterrimo.vuoi fare l'assassino ,va bene .....ma un minimo di stile


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoterrimo.vuoi fare l'assassino ,va bene .....ma un minimo di stile


praticamente chiunque di questi delinquenti ha la casa totalmente dorata... addirittura i televisori incastonati in una cornice d'oro :singleeye:Secoli di fama in fumo, il buon gusto italico gettato al vento... ha ragione chi sostiene che all'estero la serie getti discredito sul nostro paese :carneval:
E preferisco rimuovere dalla memoria l'abito nuziale di Gennaro... solo quello meritava un ergastolo :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> praticamente chiunque di questi delinquenti ha la casa totalmente dorata... addirittura i televisori incastonati in una cornice d'oro :singleeye:Secoli di fama in fumo, il buon gusto italico gettato al vento... ha ragione chi sostiene che all'estero la serie getti discredito sul nostro paese :carneval:
> E preferisco rimuovere dalla memoria l'abito nuziale di Gennaro... solo quello meritava un ergastolo :rotfl:


Nob,non dimenticare,quella è al storia dei casalesi....periferia di caserta...Casal di principe...non puoi aspettarti gusto nelle cose...!


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> praticamente chiunque di questi delinquenti ha la casa totalmente dorata... addirittura i televisori incastonati in una cornice d'oro :singleeye:Secoli di fama in fumo, il buon gusto italico gettato al vento... ha ragione chi sostiene che all'estero la serie getti discredito sul nostro paese :carneval:
> E preferisco rimuovere dalla memoria l'abito nuziale di Gennaro... solo quello meritava un ergastolo :rotfl:


non seguo la serie...ho solo visto la scena del vibratore in un articolo on line.
in compenso mi è capitato di assistere su non mi ricordo in che canale al boss delle cerimonie ...:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non seguo la serie...ho solo visto la scena del vibratore in un articolo on line.
> in compenso mi è capitato di assistere su non mi ricordo in che canale al boss delle cerimonie ...:singleeye:


Già. Non sono solo i camorristi ad avere quel  "gusto" lì.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nob,non dimenticare,quella è al storia dei casalesi....periferia di caserta...Casal di principe...non puoi aspettarti gusto nelle cose...!


gusto no, dark... ma qui si esagera... intere case dorate, super maxi schermi dorati, vibratori d'oro :singleeye: secondo me gli sceneggiatori hanno forzato la mano, e in certi momenti la cosa è diventata surreale!


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> gusto no, dark... ma qui si esagera... intere case dorate, super maxi schermi dorati, vibratori d'oro :singleeye: secondo me gli sceneggiatori hanno forzato la mano, e in certi momenti la cosa è diventata surreale!


sai che secondo me è proprio così?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che secondo me è proprio così?


Anche per me.

Il gusto è quello. Loro possono permetterselo.
Qualche immagine di case sequestrate l'abbiamo anche vista.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che secondo me è proprio così?


Dici? Mah a me pare un tantinello caricata... forse qualcuno. Ma in 12 puntate non c'era uno che non avesse lo stesso arredatore... Pietro, Genni, Ciro, Scianel... si salvava O'Principe!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Dici? Mah a me pare un tantinello caricata... forse qualcuno. Ma in 12 puntate non c'era uno che non avesse lo stesso arredatore... Pietro, Genni, Ciro, Scianel... si salvava O'Principe!


La casa principalmente definisce lo status e lo definisce all'interno della cultura di riferimento.
Ognuno di noi fa le scelte secondo il proprio gusto che è quello del proprio ambiente.
Se a casa dei nonni c'erano le vetrinette con gli specchietti, adesso non c'è giovane coppia che non abbia maxischermo e arredamento sui toni del beige.
Tra i camorristi credo proprio che il neo barocco vada di moda come i neo melodici.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2016)

https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=....shtml&usg=AFQjCNHyxduFrHh27U8WukpayAq53R3Pyg


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La casa principalmente definisce lo status e lo definisce all'interno della cultura di riferimento.
> Ognuno di noi fa le scelte secondo il proprio gusto che è quello del proprio ambiente.
> Se a casa dei nonni c'erano le vetrinette con gli specchietti, adesso non c'è giovane coppia che non abbia maxischermo e arredamento sui toni del beige.
> Tra i camorristi credo proprio che il neo barocco vada di moda come i neo melodici.


Ma quello non è nemmeno neo barocco... e pura merda! Comunque, l'abito di Gennaro al matrimonio non riesco a mandarlo giù!  Ma come ha fatto il prete a sposarlo... :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=....shtml&usg=AFQjCNHyxduFrHh27U8WukpayAq53R3Pyg


Ritiro tutto quello che ho detto a proposito degli sceneggiatori...


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2016)

https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...o-dia/&usg=AFQjCNEPVteTxs2BUqEQzpCz23cSRgyJzA


Nobody ha detto:


> Ritiro tutto quello che ho detto a proposito degli sceneggiatori...


specchi con piume nere......madonna moltimodi stanotte non dormirò .:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...o-dia/&usg=AFQjCNEPVteTxs2BUqEQzpCz23cSRgyJzA
> specchi con piume nere......madonna moltimodi stanotte non dormirò .:unhappy:


:rotfl:
chiama un esorcista e purificati :singleeye:


----------

